
New app for notarizing via a smart phone - blackdogie
http://www.notarize.com/
======
kitwalker12
this is so serendipitous. I was just in need of notarizing some documents.

although it looks like it gives a signed PDF in return. Would a print out of
that be accepted in places like a passport office

